# #mc cable



## Roshiar (Oct 3, 2017)

Was told you can only put 3 mc cables through steel factory cut-outs is that correct?granted there are different sizes of course but talking #12/2 12/3 mc


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

What's a factory cutout? This sounds like an urban legend.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

All the wrap of the cable sheathing must also be all running in the same direction


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Roshiar said:


> Was told you can only put 3 mc cables through steel factory cut-outs is that correct?granted there are different sizes of course but talking #12/2 12/3 mc


can ya fill us more detail what you are referring to the steel factory cutout on that ???

thru the wall opening or what ?? 

there is many way to slice the steel apple on this one .,,


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> All the wrap of the cable sheathing must also be all running in the same direction



Umm.... What? Code section please.


----------



## FF301 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm not sure of exact code ( I might go out and grab nec book, and I might not ) LOL

I know if you are running MC through a trapeze or other similar support you can only " bundle " 6 MC's together. 
I can only assume without checking, the same applies to metal studs.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

FF301 said:


> I'm not sure of exact code ( I might go out and grab nec book, and I might not ) LOL
> 
> I know if you are running MC through a trapeze or other similar support you can only " bundle " 6 MC's together.
> I can only assume without checking, the same applies to metal studs.


You're right, you will have to post a code reference. Otherwise you sound like a make a wish inspector.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Mulder said:


> Umm.... What? Code section please.


NEC 110.12


I'm just yanking your porcelain light fixture chain dude


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

NEC 310.15(B)(3)

There are certain conditions that cables bundled together for more that 24 inches are required to be derated.

Part 4-adjustment factors do not apply to to MC or AC cables under the following conditions:

read the article


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

I can only assume he is asking about punched holes in steel studs. I never worried about how many were in a single hole. Only so many will fit and still allow you to pull them in.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

btharmy2 said:


> I can only assume he is asking about punched holes in steel studs. I never worried about how many were in a single hole. Only so many will fit and still allow you to pull them in.


Doesn't mean an inspector with an itch won't fail you for bundling too many.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

And then there's the whole thing about being in an 1-1/4" from the edge of the stud. So I would say there is a limit. 

I know the code section is for bored holes through wood studs, when running parallel there's no distinction. Also under roof decks would be similar.


----------

